# Spanish Bottom Bracket



## dicki (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi , 

I have recently bought and NS Suburban frame 26" it came without the BB fitted I need to fit a Spanish BB ? I have heard of French / Italian and British BB's but never a Spanish ? What are the differences ? 

What BB's would fit a Spanish BB ? Chris King ? XTR ? 

Cheers 
Dicki


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

it has to be a bmx bottem bracket running a bmx style crank like this

spanish bb

cranks


----------



## dicki (Dec 2, 2009)

saint crank and bb ? would they fit a spanish bb shell ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No. Spanish BB is pressed, not threaded.

However, I believe the OD of the Spanish BB cartridge bearing is the same as the OD of a x-type/HTII BB. So you might be able to get the bearing (without the cup) and press them into the frame. Then you would be able to fit Saint cranks with a tube spacer in the shell and some additional spacers to take up space on the spindle.


----------



## dicki (Dec 2, 2009)

hmmm that now got me very confused, the bb is definately threaded but in the blurb about the frame it definately says it is a spanish bb ?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The Suburban comes with a euro BB.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, the NS website says it's euro, which is threaded, and will fit a variety of BMX cranks, depending on the bottom bracket. So make sure the BB is Euro, and then make sure the spindle size of your cranks match the bottom bracket size (seems like most are 19 or 22 mm). So, Euro BB with 19 mm spindle with a 19 mm three piece BMX crank, for example.


----------

